# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Ebay:  "Vintage"  "The Gibson"  mandolin tailpiece covers.

## Goodin

The seller says they are authentic, but I have serious doubts.  They look too new, and there are 7 available.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/OLD-GIBSON-MANDO...efaultDomain_0

----------


## F-2 Dave

It doesn't look like the old one on my F2. Maybe they were different on higher end models. I'm skeptical.

----------


## Goodin

they were all the same back then, just like your F-2.  but i think some of the Loars were gold plated, but still the same design.  im wondering if these were possibly original from the 50's thru 70's.  i still have serious doubts though.  looks like they were made on a mill a few days ago.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

I think you are correct -- I would guess that they might be "authentic" (made for Gibson) but they are probably not "old"?  Someone got hold of a pile of covers from a store close out or something?  They look like the covers for a modern (post-1980's) Gibson F-5.

----------


## jim simpson

It looks like the one I used to have on my old F5G.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Those are Derrington era tailpieces made in Europe.  Essentially what would be seen on the earliest Master Models

----------


## Goodin

Oh, well that makes since.  the seller says they came from a "super old repair shop", and i dont think of the Derrington era as super old.  I was thinking 20's, 30's!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It's identical to the one on my Gibson only mine is silver.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

I sent this person a message when the ad first came out that these are not "old" covers (just in case they didn't know) and I never got a reply back, so I think they know and don't care.

The cover is identical to my 2002 Robert's signed Fern.

----------

